# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  bimatoprost

## matlondon

bimatoprost whats stopping people from getting that over drug Latisse.

----------


## Pentarou

BUMP

Whatever happened to bimatoprost as a possible new growth stimulator? Is it another premature failure?

----------


## clandestine

Not worth it for how much money it costs to use and maintain. Apparently works alright, though. So not a complete failure..

----------


## Pentarou

> Not worth it for how much money it costs to use and maintain. Apparently works alright, though. So not a complete failure..


 Really, it got released properly as a hair loss treatment? You don't mean just people using the womens eyelash stuff off-label?

----------


## hellouser

> Really, it got released properly as a hair loss treatment? You don't mean just people using the womens eyelash stuff off-label?


 LOL, they made a product for womens eye-lashes which affects a total of 13 women but they've given a total of zero fvcks about the millions of balding men.

GREAT JOB!

----------


## rdawg

> BUMP
> 
> Whatever happened to bimatoprost as a possible new growth stimulator? Is it another premature failure?


 I'm wondering that myself.

The people who have invested a tonne of money on the off-label stuff(costs ALOT for a years supply, upwards of 1000 dollars) have actually had decent results, probably better than minoxidil.

phase II ended months ago, but still no word.

----------


## vinnytr

It did an awesome job on my eyebrows !! 

I would love to use it on hair but cost would be immense  :EEK!:

----------


## Pentarou

Even if it did the same as Minoxidil, but without the side effects, facial ageing effects and dangerous risks to the heart, it would be amazing.

----------


## rdawg

maybe Desmond can find some info on this stuff? he seems to be good at finding information haha

----------


## beetee133

Things have been quiet on the bimatoprost front for a while, but that was to be expected.  Here are where things stand.  Bimatoprost finished Phase II trials late last year, and shortly thereafter stated that they would be releasing the results of the trial at a medical conference in the second half of this year (so between June and January).  No matter what, there will have to be a second clinical trial run, either a Phase III or a Phase IIa on a stronger formulation if the current one is not as effective as they want (note: they have said that they will not release a product unless it's SIGNIFICANTLY better than what's on the market).  Why the delay?  I'm not sure, but it's definitely not an inherently negative sign.  There are SEC regulations in place about when information with significant financial consequences for a company can be released so that it doesn't give some shareholders or potential shareholders an unfair advantage, so that could be playing a role.  We should know by the end of the year, good or bad.    

As far as people experimenting with current or generic formulations of bimatoprost: those results are not at all representative of what the eventual product would be like.  If you've read the descriptions of what they've been testing and developing, it is not at all just the active ingredient of bimatoprost: it is that ingredient AND an agent that will get it to soak into the scalp and under it to the underlying follicle.  In fact, they have emphasized that it is the thick scalp skin that is presenting the main challenge.  The generic formulations or Latisse do not have this agent, so it is not at all like what the proposed product would be like.  Imagine if instead of swallowing a Tylenol you rubbed it on your arm; it would not be very effective.  You need the medicine to get to where it needs to go to have an effect.

----------


## clarence

> IIRC almost all people who have a hair transplant are on finasteride for life afterwards. Otherwise you end up with a hairline and nothing else.


 Depends if you had grafts placed in the entire forelock or just the hairline, and age, too.

----------

